# accounts



## harshit099 (Jun 29, 2010)

i need some ebooks/video tutorial or online tutorial for how to use busy accounting software? also where i can get a tutorial for retail saree shop in busy accounting. thankx in advance.


----------



## RoseJan (Aug 3, 2010)

It depends on the nature of the violation. I've had MANY notices of violation for either writing too long of an answer (which they decided was "personal communications and chit chat"0 or too short of an answer (which they call "point gaming") but nothing serious. So I'm still here.I have a friend that got one notice of violation for writing a silly question and then, next thing she knew, her account was closed because she wrote more silly questions like the "What Should I Do Retard" writes. Spammers and perverts get deleted fast because it's a more serious violation.

Facebook apps


----------

